# Tamper



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I have very little experience of these things - really just using a Reg Barber that the Systemic kid lent me, the made by knock black and walnut that arrived earlier in the week and the convex Torr that the systemic kid lent me earlier today

the RB was nice and easy to use but am struggling a bit with the knock - the finish is matt black, not shiny, and tricky to use for polishing. The more squared off top seems to make it trickier for nutating and tamping - hard to get a level surface, much easier with the others. I also think that it may have been a mistake to get 58.3mm (thinking it would fit more snugly in the LI baskets) as it feels quite sticky when rotating to polish and grinds stick to the cylinder rim giving a gritty feel

i think I may have made a combination of mistakes but, before I rush off and order summat else, has anyone used a black knock and had different experience from me? Do I just need to get used to it?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You have been spoilt by using the other superior tampers....


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you have answered your own question, the closer fit of the 58.3 mm will prevent you from "nutating" very much, similar to a piston in a cylinder.

I had not considered the matt finish before you mentioned it, but it would be logical for it to create surface drag and also intensify the drag on the sides of the basket.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

It's ok for nutating actually - more a problem for levelling and polishing


----------



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

I have found the same with the black metal knock ones, and did quite quickly switch to a knock polished steel one, which are jolly nice. They say on the web site that the black steel has a higher surface strength, but i actually feel its a step backwards, as far as tamping.

So, happy to let someone have mine for the price of the postage. was ordered as 58.35 but actually measures 58.05; I'd be more inclined to think that was sending the wrong one, rather than QC issues..


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Tim,

Just do what I did with my Black Knock 58.35 I got some Peek brand Polish and just polished it and it came out nice and shiny and works fine when polishing the puck now, I think I also have a 58.35mm steel knock base somewhere too. That said the Torr convex Brass Goldfinger gets more use than the other tampers at the moment.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

thanks Charlie - will give that a try - the knock seems to be a bit easier this morning though Patrick's Torr is so much easier still!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

oop north said:


> thanks Charlie - will give that a try - the knock seems to be a bit easier this morning though Patrick's Torr is so much easier still!


...........


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Stop looking so pleased with yourself


----------



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

nickmorrisrdg said:


> I have found the same with the black metal knock ones, and did quite quickly switch to a knock polished steel one, which are jolly nice. They say on the web site that the black steel has a higher surface strength, but i actually feel its a step backwards, as far as tamping.
> 
> So, happy to let someone have mine for the price of the postage. was ordered as 58.35 but actually measures 58.05; I'd be more inclined to think that was sending the wrong one, rather than QC issues..


Chinery was first in there for the free black steel and walnut knock tamper. He has kindly offered to put something in the forum pot, so everyone's a winner.


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

nickmorrisrdg said:


> Chinery was first in there for the free black steel and walnut knock tamper. He has kindly offered to put something in the forum pot, so everyone's a winner.


Despite not actually commenting in the thread...









But massive thank you to Nick, the plastic thing I'm currently using is no fun at all...!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Hope you get on ok with the black - it has a nice feel and I have been a bit more successful with mine today - but as Daren said I may have been spoiled by the others.

Currently looking into getting a Torr - especially if coffeechap can persuade the production of a trapeze flat...


----------

